# Missing top bar?



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 15, 2009)

I seem to have lost my top bar in lightroom all of a sudden - so I don't have any title bar and no minimize/maximize/close buttons in the top right. At the top of my screen is the grey menu bar with file/view/develop/etc.

Any ideas?

Using Windows 7 64-bit w/ lightroom 64-bit... no problems for a while and just noticed this today!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 15, 2009)

F Key


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 15, 2009)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=8395.msg56885#msg56885 date=12583255'']
F Key
[/quote]

I feel dumb now... thanks! 

So many shortcuts - too easy to do something crazy! lol


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually, don't bother feeling dumb at all; once you accidentally press F, to make the top disappear, the menu is pretty cryptic about what will bring it back. And if you've pressed F twice, and have no menu bar showing, you're just stuck period.

Most of us know this gotcha by now, but for me personally, I spent my first month or so with Lr in that no top bar view without figuring it out.


----------

